# Ohio Gun Collectors Association



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Huh..Asked how to join and received a very nice email. Basically have to give up my first born. I am willing though.. If there are any members that would like to sponsor myself... I would appreciate an invite.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I became a member about 5 years ago. My buddies dad and uncle took us and since they were both members, they helped sign us up. I went to the show in Wilmington 2? Weeks ago by myself but I hadn't renewed my membership and they almost didn't let me in. Back then, and even at the last show, they told me that I needed 2 current members to sponsor me as I was going to buy another membership. I ended up getting a guest pass and they said to keep an eye out for someone I know so I could buy a new membership. The guy I talked to when I first arrived that gave me my guest pass sponsored me, then I made friends with a fellow 1911 enthusiast who said he would also sponsor me. By that time though it was about to close down for the day so I figured I'll just wait till next year and go with my original sponsors. I will say if you've never been to one, you're missing out.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

You will like it..When I joined back in 1960's they had shows alternating in Columbus, Cincinnati, Canton,,, and Dayton(?) It is a good origination, you wont see all the flee market items there.


----------

